

Cool CSS MagmaRails Luchador - dabit
http://www.magmarails.com

======
mcreative
It's a very nice design but it doesn't tell me where the conference takes
place or what's the main theme. I get that it's about Rails, but what about
it? I'd rather see illuminating information (conference venue, travel info,
keynote topics, etc) than a giant parallax luchador.

Good example of putting style before function.

